# Cherokee and Pickens county club 6,000 acres



## Rodonne1 (Jul 12, 2018)

We have openings for the 2018/2019 season still open...
This is the Henderson Mountain club, beautiful mountain property with 6,000 acres located in Jasper, GA just a few miles from highway 515. We have plenty of deer, bears and turkeys... we hunt by state regulations, however, bucks must be six points or better to shoot. There is a campsite on property but it’s primitive so there’s no power or running water other than a creek. We do have plenty of room for campers if you want to park one but there is an additional fee to do so. 

We have roughly 120 members with 6,000 acres and the dues are $450 per year. The club has been going since 1990. This is a great family oriented club and we’d be happy to give anyone interested a tour!

Please reach out to our club president for more info... Larry 678-910-4546 or house 770-735-3339


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m having difficulty uploading more pictures, you can PM me for more info...


----------



## PA Hunter (Jul 15, 2018)

Rodonne1 said:


> We have openings for the 2018/2019 season still open...
> This is the Henderson Mountain club, beautiful mountain property with 6,000 acres located in Jasper, GA just a few miles from highway 515. We have plenty of deer, bears and turkeys... we hunt by state regulations, however, bucks must be six points or better to shoot. There is a campsite on property but it’s primitive so there’s no power or running water other than a creek. We do have plenty of room for campers if you want to park one but there is an additional fee to do so.
> 
> We have roughly 120 members with 6,000 acres and the dues are $450 per year. The club has been going since 1990. This is a great family oriented club and we’d be happy to give anyone interested a tour!
> ...


I just moved to Jasper and I would be interested in a tour and learning more about your club.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 15, 2018)

PA Hunter said:


> I just moved to Jasper and I would be interested in a tour and learning more about your club.


 

Call me, 770-361-3653

Robbie


----------



## seawolf68 (Jul 23, 2018)

Is this the property that you really need 4 wheel drive in order to get around?  The camping area was up on the hill.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, the camp is up on a hill. The logging roads are maintained by the paper company, the only time I have to use 4wd is when it rains. We’re off Hwy 108 and Camp Dobbs.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 24, 2018)

This is a really nice club guys. A good mixture of pines, hardwood ridges, many creeks and low lands. I was up there last Monday and jumped a nice sized bear that was in a patch of black berries. We still have openings for this season, please reach out to myself or Larry for more info.


----------



## mm708 (Jul 24, 2018)

when is the best time to call?


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 24, 2018)

mm708 said:


> when is the best time to call?


 You can call Larry anytime during the day or call me around lunchtime tomorrow would be good.


----------



## Coon Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Any hogs on the property?


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 25, 2018)

There have been hogs killed, however, I’ve never seen any.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 25, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/henderson-mountain.567883/#post-6659132


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jul 25, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/cherokee-pickens-county-club-6-000-acres.864238/


----------



## PhilDesalvo (Jul 31, 2018)

Looking for 2 memberships 1 for my brother 1 for myself. What is family policy? How many buck and does per member? What is fee for pop up camper? What is a good time to tour on the weekend as I work. I live in Forsyth county so not far


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Your wife and kids could hunt under your membership while with you. I'm not sure on the camper fee, Larry would have to answer that one. I would reach out to Larry to schedule a tour, this time of year he's usually out there every weekend.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I can tell you though, for somebody living in Forsyth county, this is a great club for you as you can drive right over for a hunt without having to devote a whole weekend driving to a south Georgia lease. I live in Canton and before the time change, I can sneak in evening hunts during the weekdays if I leave work a little early. I tell everyone, this is a "high value" club. For $450, you get a lot for your money, plus it's close to home!


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2018)

I am very interested in the club, I am local in ranger. Do you still have openings?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm interested also.. I'm not local but I'm looking for a opportunity at a bear


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lorren68 said:


> I am very interested in the club, I am local in ranger. Do you still have openings?



Yes we do have openings, give Larry Poole a call for more info. This is a great club guys, that fall weather is just around the corner, you won’t find a prettier slice of heaven than our 6,000 acre tract of Pickens county!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2018)

Rodonne1 said:


> Yes we do have openings, give Larry Poole a call for more info. This is a great club guys, that fall weather is just around the corner, you won’t find a prettier slice of heaven than our 6,000 acre tract of Pickens county!!





Rodonne1 said:


> Yes we do have openings, give Larry Poole a call for more info. This is a great club guys, that fall weather is just around the corner, you won’t find a prettier slice of heaven than our 6,000 acre tract of Pickens county!!


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Last chance guys, if you want to get in for this season please reach out to Larry Poole ASAP.


----------



## Lpoole (Aug 28, 2018)

We are not taking any more members for the 2018-19 season.
Thanks 
Larry Poole


----------



## sfsigmaguy (Nov 4, 2018)

When will membership open for 2019-2020 season. I’m interested in a club that myself and my 15yo son can hunt.


----------



## Doc Rhodey (Nov 4, 2018)

Rodonne1 said:


> We have openings for the 2018/2019 season still open...
> This is the Henderson Mountain club, beautiful mountain property with 6,000 acres located in Jasper, GA just a few miles from highway 515. We have plenty of deer, bears and turkeys... we hunt by state regulations, however, bucks must be six points or better to shoot. There is a campsite on property but it’s primitive so there’s no power or running water other than a creek. We do have plenty of room for campers if you want to park one but there is an additional fee to do so.
> 
> We have roughly 120 members with 6,000 acres and the dues are $450 per year. The club has been going since 1990. This is a great family oriented club and we’d be happy to give anyone interested a tour!
> ...


Bbn


----------



## Doc Rhodey (Nov 4, 2018)

Is there still availability?


----------



## Lpoole (Nov 5, 2018)

Doc Rhodey said:


> Is there still availability?


Not for this season. I will start taking members when deer season closes in January. Give me a call at 770-735-3339 or 678-910-4546 is the best way to get hold of me.


----------



## Lpoole (Nov 5, 2018)

sfsigmaguy said:


> When will membership open for 2019-2020 season. I’m interested in a club that myself and my 15yo son can hunt.


I will start taking members after deer season closes in January. Call me at 770-735-3339 or 678-910-4546, I do not check this site often.


----------



## tactnuke (Dec 19, 2018)

How are things looking for next year?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Dec 21, 2018)

Interested for next year. My number is 770-280-5509. Will be sure to reach out in Jan after season ends.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 25, 2018)

I would be interested in a membership here for bear and a place to shoot does for meat. Are there still spots available? I am curious though, with 120 members thats just 50 acres per member. I would be concerned it would be way over crowded.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2018)

Post # 27 has his number. 
Said he don’t check this sIt’s iften. 
Poole, when you want this thread reopened give me a PM And I will open it back up. 

Kmckinnie


----------

